# This weekend



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Anyone do anything fun this weekend?

Me, just some errands, grocery shopping and then some housework.

Did get to have a barbecue this evening, though....










I hope to maybe go shoot next weekend


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2006)

I have to work all day on weekends. I come home and take a quick swim in my pool. Oooooops forgot to take my clothes off first. Anyways, i'm just kicking back and surfing the net on my laptop waiting for The Sopranos to come on.

Hope you guys are having more fun than me.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

I went to a gun show on Saturday. I took a nap today.


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

My son in-law is back from Iraq for his two week R&R so we put together the new grill, mowed the lawn and cut down some trees. Lots of work (fun for me) but kept his mind on something other than what he will be going back to in a few days... 

He also went off with his wife my daughter and left my grandson with me and the wife on Sunday afternoon. For us old folks grandchildren are lots of fun..


W


----------



## Dark_Knight7096 (May 8, 2006)

Went to a concert Friday night (friend of mine is lead guitarist), Saturday was my last day of college...EVER, took my younger sister shooting for the first time ever Saturday night and she fell in love, Sunday I sat around the house all day and watched the Ghost Hunters Season 2 Marathon on SciFi. Got a call from my boss this morning chewin me out but I'm gettin laid off in 2 months anyway so I just hung up on her, wtf is she gonna do, fire me 2 months early? I don't care, lol. Interesting side note, I'm getting yelled at because I didn't do a walkthrough of the building last night right, well I don't have a key, I have to talk to the bosses daugther to get the key and then give it back to her, her daughter was too busy on a date to have me over, I tried getting the key, but she was too busy. Oh well.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Vom Kriege said:


> I went to a gun show on Saturday. I took a nap today.


I envy you :-D

I hope to go to one in 2 weeks, though :lol:


----------

